# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android لعبة لعبة Temple Run متوفره في متجر جوجل بلاي مجانا لهواتف الأندرويد

## mohamed73

*لعبة Temple Run متوفره في متجر جوجل بلاي مجانا لهواتف الأندرويد*    *تم طرح لعبة Temple Run في متجر تطبيقات الأندرويد “جوجل بلاي” اليوم وليس فقط هذا بل انها متوفره للتحميل مجاناً ..
اللعبة  حصلت على اكثر من 45 مليون تحميل لدي متجر تطبيقات الآيفون ”App Store”  ومن المتوقع ان تحصل اللعبة على جماهيريه عاليه لمستخدمين الاندرويد. 
اللعبة  Temple Run هي لعبة مغامرات جميلة تقوم من خلالها بمحاولة الهرب من مجموعة  القردة الشريرة والخروج من المعبد على قيد الحياة وجمع القطع الذهبية  اثناء الهروب.
يمكنك تحميل اللعبة مجانا من*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

